# Delightibles WildCountry Meats Treats



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone heard of these or used them? 
I got two packs, and Zoe _refuses_ to eat them.
I did some googling and found that it's a walmart only brand apparently. Which has me worried about it's quality even more now.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I've never heard of them. And I don't see it on google except from this site, lol. Where did you buy it?


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Walmart. 
And it appears from their website, they are walmart exclusive.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think since you bought them at Walmart, only cats with 27 tatoos, a mohawk, 12 screaming kids and no visible means of support would enjoy them.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh. What's in it, out of curiosity?


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

The chicken and salmon has: deboned chicken, potatoes, salmon, vegetable glycerin, gelatin, natural flavors, salt, preserved with phosphoric acid, lactic acid, citric acids, mixed tocopherols, rosemary extract.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, they're junk. First ingredient is chicken by-product meal....in all the flavors. The "beef" is flavored with beef fat. Things like caramel color etc.

They're also 15 calories per treat. Give 4 of those a day and that represents more than 25% of the calories an average cat should eat for a day. That's way too much.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh well. 
I'm more mad they were expensive treats. 
She likes her temptations though, and pounce. She likes both of those.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, maybe you can save it for any starving strays you see? Or donate it to a shelter? I wouldn't toss it just yet.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Shelter sounds good. 
We don't have any strays that I notice around here.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Walmart does have a good return policy...if you have the receipt still!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

wolfheartmoon said:


> She likes her temptations though, and pounce. She likes both of those.


Oh...well in comparison to Temptations and Pounce the new treats are actually better.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

<.< huh.
Maybe I should just try to get her to eat it. She's just refusing. 
Maybe because they're healthier.
"NO DADDY I DON'T WANNA HAVE A HEALTHY SNACK!"
And no we don't. Dad threw it out. *facepalms*


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

This made me smile, because sometimes I think we (humans) are more interested in giving treats than kitties are in getting them.  My current kitty has never really been a big fan of treats, but if there's something I haven't seen before, I buy it. And yet...I go months - probably nearly a year recently - without giving any, simply because I forget I have them. And I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who noticed. 

The only treat that's gotten a paws up is Wellness Kittles. The ingredients aren't bad, but they do have potato and peas (and chickpeas, go figure). You could try freeze-dried treats - they're 100% (or should be) whatever protein it is.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Zoe knows there's treats. She KNOWS. 
She'll go and knock over the treat jar, she'll grab for the bags if she can reach them, she'll get on stuff and knock them down and try to tear into them lol.
She's a monster. I have to keep them put in the empty dresser drawer. And it's only a matter of time before she figures out how to open that too.


----------

